# 2015 24’ Shallow Sport loaded with options



## LLM (Oct 7, 2010)

2015 Shallow Sport classic with 2015 Yamaha 250 Sho 441 hours . Power pole. Garmin gps. JL Audio speakers. LED light bar. Optima batteries. Casting platform. Live well. Yeti cooler. Immaculate condition. Washed and waxed after every use. Asking $70k. Email [email protected].


----------

